# 27 skinny laws on a rzr??



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i got some 27s in skinny outlaws sittin n my shed right now... and i got 27in sknny wide mudlites on the rzr right now and my buddy told me he would not remmend putiin them on a rzr cuz the rear tires wouldnt take the weight.. that they would come off the bead... so im wana no what u all think before i go tear sumthin up:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

your buddy is a goober......


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

ya i no that... i thought they would work but i was just checkin before i went and put dem on there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see why they wont. The stock tires that come on there arnt any different. just shorter.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Like P425 said your buddy is a turd, Outlaws are 6 ply and will handle the weight fine (maybe better than your Mud Lites) even skinnys. The only thing to remember is that the reason guys run all skinnys is to cut to the bottom, your RZR is heavy and skinnys will provide very little flotation if you get into something soupy you are going to be sitting on your frame in a hurry.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

well i trade stock tirees and wheels off my brute for these and i was put the outlaws on the popo wheels and sell the 108s i traded for


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

At least get us pics when its done!


----------

